# Beautiful daughter



## Tattoodan

Good afternoon everyone

I have been searching for ages on the net trying to find the Arabic written form for "beautiful daughter", most translation website uses a tool powered by Google so they bring up the same thing and other Arabic website throw out different things.

I have had help on this forum recently and thought you guys could assist again.

I would be so grateful if you could please provide me with this translation and also if I could be really cheeky and ask for you post a picture of it in a larger font than is typed on here?

Thank you all so much in advance.


----------



## ahmedcowon

ابنة جميلة


----------



## Crimson-Sky

Hello 
*إبنة جميلة*


----------



## Tattoodan

Thank you both for the very quick reply. Please could I ask one more favour, the translation of the following;

My heart
My soul
My beautiful daughter (and alternatively just "my daughter)

Again thank you so much in advance.


----------



## samiraa

قلبي - روحي - ابنتي


----------



## Tattoodan

Samiraa is that to 
"My heart my soul my daughter"? If so which part is which as im going to write it on 3 separate lines. 

Thanks


----------



## Crimson-Sky

My heart =*قلبي*
My soul =*روحي*
My beautiful daughter=*إبنتي الجميلة*


----------



## samiraa

My heart : قلبي 
My soul : روحي
My daughter: ابنتي

daughter : ابنتي
beautiful : جميلة


----------



## Tattoodan

Thank you for this, is there anyway you can type in a photoshop or word processing programme and attach it on here so i can get a bigger version of that to print it off?? Thanks

Hi crimson sky / samiraa 

Please could you attach a bigger version of that so I can print it off?

My heart : قلبي 
My soul : روحي
My daughter: ابنتي

Thank you so much.


----------



## samiraa

*قلبي روحي ابنتي*


----------



## Tattoodan

Thank you samiraa. Much appreciated. 

Crimson sky - how come "my beautiful daughter" in your last post is different to "beautiful daughter" in your first post? Is it because of adding the word "my"? 

Thanks


----------



## samiraa

yesssssssssssss

ابنتيthe letter in red is "my" in arabic


----------



## Tattoodan

Thank you again Samiraa


----------



## samiraa

the same thing as in روحي my soul ,but روح soul only

you are welcome 

ابنتي قلبي روحي this sentence make a better meaning "good luck"


----------



## Tattoodan

What does that say (in English)?


----------



## samiraa

You want the translation of this sentense in arabic ?


----------



## Tattoodan

Oh was that just in a different order?


----------



## tr463

It says "my daughter, my heart, my soul"


----------



## samiraa

it's means in english : my daughter ,my heart,my soul which is in arabic in this order : ابنتي قلبي روحي and not "my heart ,my soul ,my daughter" قلبي روحي ابنتي ,the first one is better


----------



## إسكندراني

بنيتي is much nicer than ابنتي


----------



## Tattoodan

What does that mean?


----------



## samiraa

it means the same think as ابنتي the défférence is that بنيتي is more loving


----------



## Tattoodan

إسكندراني said:


> بنيتي is much nicer than ابنتي


Please could I ask one more favour, translation for;

"my everything"

And then write them all individually in the larger red font again please? 

My daughter
My heart
My soul
My everything 

Which word was more loving?

thank you.

Thanks samiraa please could you help with my post above?


----------



## ahmedcowon

My daughter = bunayyati / ibnati = ابنتي / بنيتي
My heart = qalbi = قلبي
My soul = roohi = روحي
My everything = kul shay' bin-nisba li = كل شيء بالنسبة لي


----------



## Tattoodan

Wow, my everything is very long?!

what is the difference between the two daughters?

Sorry I dint say thank you

Lastly;

My all (instead of my everything)


----------



## ahmedcowon

Tattoodan said:


> Wow, my everything is very long?!
> 
> what is the difference between the two daughters?



there no difference between the two daughters and you can use any of them

for "my everything", we don't say it in Arabic, so I wrote what we use "everything for me"

you can instead use "كل ما لدي" which means "all what I have"

my all = كلي


----------



## Tattoodan

Do you say/use "my all"?

So grateful. Thank you


----------



## إسكندراني

Idiomatically, 'my everthing/my all' doesn't translate - we'd use 'my life' حياتي


----------



## Tattoodan

My daughter = بنيتي
My heart = قلبي
My soul = روحي
My life = حياتي

Is the above correct?


----------



## samiraa

yes it's correct


----------



## Tattoodan

Thank you to all that helped me with this.


----------



## cherine

Moderator note:

This thread gradually became multi-topic. I had to close it before it receives any more questions.

Dan, please open a new thread for any new question that you may have. And read the forum rules before posting. Thanks.


----------

